# for the people who enjoy comics as much as i do



## dannidirt (Apr 19, 2016)

here is a website i came across for reading comic books they update regularly so if you wanna take a look feel free to its free to join also 

http://www.readcomics.net/

so far ive read over 20 books today 

tell me what your favorite comics are


----------



## SmokedApple (Apr 19, 2016)

This is awesome. Free comics. I used to know a friend who spent $500 every couple months on comic books


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh wow this is awesome.
I used to read so much. 

Books and comics and web-comics...

I dunno what it is... but there is something special that triggers a memory of a Web-comic.

Dominic Deegan. I need to get a full copy of that someday... last I was with it there was the ,,, damn I don't fully remember... heck think my sibling actually finished it... good kid took my encouragement of imagination...

I'm gonna look it up again.

Peace.


----------



## Brother X (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice They have some of the comics I am reading, like: http://www.readcomics.net/comic/karnak-2015 and http://www.readcomics.net/comic/injection


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 21, 2016)

wow. that's cool, thanks or sharing!


----------

